# مكتبة كتب التكييف و التبريد و HVAC المتجددة (Auto update)



## captainhass (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

هذا الرابط لمكتبة كاملة و الكمال لله و حده

فى التكييف و التبريد و HVAC

المكتبة متجددة باستمرار (الموقع يحدث قواعد بياناته باستمرار)

الرابط

http://mpe-online.co.cc/mpe/books/ref_aircon.php​


----------



## 000403 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©



إذا لم تستطع أن تنظر امامك لأن مستقبلك مظلم ولم تستطع أن تنظر خلفك لأن ماضيك مؤلم فانظر إلى الأعلى تجد ربك تجاهك .... 
إبتسم...
فإن هناك من... يحبك...
يعتنى بك...
يحميك ...
ينصرك...
يسمعك ...
يراك...
انه (( الله)) ما أخد منك إلا ليعطيك...وما ابكاك إلا ليضحكك...
وما حرمك الا ليتفضل عليك...وما إبتلاك إلا لانه يحبك

( سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم )





قيــل لنافع رحمــه اللـه: " مـا كان ابن عمر يصنــع في منزلـه " ؟  . قـال الوضـــوء لكل صـلاة والمصحـف فيما بينـهما" 


مقطع من الاحزاب للدوكالي

http://www.islamup.com/download.php?id=46294​


----------



## captainhass (4 ديسمبر 2009)

000403 قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
> ©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
> ©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
> ©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
> ...





جزاكم الله خير على الرد​


----------



## captainhass (5 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​


----------



## جامعة دجلة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو التفضل بتزويدي بث او تقرير عن اجهزة قياس تدفق الهواء (مانوميتر /اورفس/بيتوت تيوب/فنشوري)


----------



## جامعة دجلة (5 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو الرد باسرع وقت ممكن لحاجتي الماسة له وياحبذا يكون بالغة العربية


----------



## MKH_R7G (6 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووور اخوي 
و ان شاء الله موفق للخير دائما


----------



## captainhass (6 ديسمبر 2009)

mkh_r7g قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووور اخوي
> و ان شاء الله موفق للخير دائما


 

جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم لطيبة

و أتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة​


----------



## مكرم شاروبيم (7 ديسمبر 2009)

Thank you


----------



## captainhass (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (15 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (16 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى ان اكون قد افدتكم بهذا العلم ان شاء الله​


----------



## حيدرتحسين (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## captainhass (17 ديسمبر 2009)

حيدرتحسين قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


 
يعطيكم العافية و جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (18 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (19 ديسمبر 2009)

عام جديد و عمر قصير

فاغتنم خمس قبل خمس

كل عام و الأمة الاسلامية جمعاء بخير​


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*Thank you*


----------



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندس أنور سطيحه قال:


> *thank you*



يعطيك العافية​


----------



## captainhass (21 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من المكتبة

و كل عام و أنتم بخير

و لكن تذكر

ما أنت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (25 ديسمبر 2009)

أتمنى ان أكون قد افدتكم ان شاء الله​


----------



## captainhass (27 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## المهندس أنور سطيحه (28 ديسمبر 2009)

الموقع ممتاز


----------



## captainhass (28 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندس أنور سطيحه قال:


> الموقع ممتاز



اتمنى ان تكون قد استفدت حقا أخى الكريم​


----------



## captainhass (30 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## صباحي أسامة صباحي (30 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم يا رجل يا راقي ويعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## captainhass (31 ديسمبر 2009)

صباحي أسامة صباحي قال:


> تسلم يا رجل يا راقي ويعطيك ألف عافية


 
يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على الردود الطيبة​


----------



## plak (31 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## captainhass (2 يناير 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير

و اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​


----------



## ksharafat (2 يناير 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (3 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يااخي و1000 شكر


----------



## captainhass (3 يناير 2010)

يعطيك العافية أخى الكريم


و جزاكم الله كل خير على ردكم الطيب​


----------



## captainhass (5 يناير 2010)

اتمنى أن تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع
​


----------



## مستريورك (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم

وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## فاروق2010 (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ياخي


----------



## captainhass (6 يناير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك فما أنت الا أيام​ 
جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم الطيبة​


----------



## captainhass (7 يناير 2010)

الله يوفقكم جميعا
و يريح بالكم​


----------



## captainhass (9 يناير 2010)

اللهم وفق كل طالب علم لما تحب و ترضى​


----------



## captainhass (13 يناير 2010)

يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم​


----------



## خالد العسيلي (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك


----------



## captainhass (14 يناير 2010)

خالد العسيلي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير و بارك بك



جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (14 يناير 2010)

thaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkss


----------



## captainhass (14 يناير 2010)

Eng.Mohd-Saleh قال:


> thaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkss



not at all​


----------



## captainhass (20 يناير 2010)

* 
يعطيكم العافية

جزاكم الله خير على ردودكم
​*​
​


----------



## eng_mma81 (22 يناير 2010)

thank you


----------



## romady (23 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## captainhass (23 يناير 2010)

*يعطيكم العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير على الردود الطيبة
*​


----------



## captainhass (26 يناير 2010)

*كل عام و أنتم بخير*​


----------



## captainhass (2 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (7 فبراير 2010)

اللهم وفق طلاب العلم لما تحب و ترضى 

و يسر لهم النجاح فى الدنيا و الأخرة​


----------



## captainhass (8 فبراير 2010)

شكوت الى وكيع سوء حفظى فأرشدنى الى ترك المعاصى
واخبرنى بأن العلم نور و نور الله لا يهدى لعاصى​


----------



## captainhass (9 فبراير 2010)

ادعو الله تعالى أن يخرج من هذا المنتدى مهندسين عرب مسلمون 

يحكى عنهم التاريخ​


----------



## captainhass (9 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## etudiant (10 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## captainhass (10 فبراير 2010)

etudiant قال:


> *جزاك الله خير*




يعطيك الف عافية

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (11 فبراير 2010)

*اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك*​


----------



## سامر ابو عذيه (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## captainhass (14 فبراير 2010)

سامر ابو عذيه قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك



*
يعطيك العافية
و جزاكم الله كل خير​*​


----------



## الصبري2010 (14 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## الصبري2010 (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## captainhass (14 فبراير 2010)

الصبري2010 قال:


> شكرا



*جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## captainhass (15 فبراير 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك 

فما انت الا أيام​


----------



## captainhass (18 فبراير 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (23 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم حق الاستفادة ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## eng.hooda2010 (24 فبراير 2010)

special thanks for your great effort


----------



## أحـمـــــــــــد (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندس من العراق أريد من شخص خبير ان يزودني بكل ماهو مفيد عن هندسة التبريد والتكييف وماهي النظم الحديثة بالسيطرة على الاجهزة


----------



## captainhass (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على ردودكم​


----------



## captainhass (3 مارس 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير​


----------



## محمود (ميدو) (4 مارس 2010)

الله يباركلكم ويزيدكم


----------



## captainhass (5 مارس 2010)

محمود (ميدو) قال:


> الله يباركلكم ويزيدكم



الله يعطيك العافية

جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## يوسف موسى (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## captainhass (5 مارس 2010)

يوسف موسى قال:


> شكرا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة




جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (10 مارس 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (12 مارس 2010)

اتمنى التوفيق و الاستفادة للجميع ان شاء الله تعالى​


----------



## captainhass (5 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من الموضوع​


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (6 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## captainhass (6 أبريل 2010)

نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا



* جزاكم الله كل خير*​


----------



## captainhass (23 أبريل 2010)

اتمنى ان تكونوا قد استفدتم من المشاركة المتواضعة​


----------



## captainhass (26 أبريل 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (2 مايو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (27 مايو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## 066 (27 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## captainhass (27 مايو 2010)

066 قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
> ©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
> ©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
> ©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
> ...




جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (24 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (26 يونيو 2010)

اغتنم شبابك قبل هرمك​


----------



## captainhass (4 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## eehaboo (6 يوليو 2010)

رح اتصفح الموقع ويا ريت يكون مفيد شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## captainhass (7 يوليو 2010)

eehaboo قال:


> رح اتصفح الموقع ويا ريت يكون مفيد شكرا لك اخي الكريم



جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## captainhass (9 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (15 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (21 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (25 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------



## captainhass (28 يوليو 2010)

كل عام و انتم بخير​


----------

